# Is this algae or is it normal on my mini pellia?



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

There's this green hair coming out of my mini pellia... at first i was thinking that's how it latches onto new surface and starts to grow but... i'm starting to wonder if that's algae that i should pull out


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The picture is a little fuzzy, but it looks like Thread algae to me....


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Yup it's hair algee, maybe got your lights on too high, if ya want it gone get a couple Amano shrimp, they eat it, and if ya wanna take it out by hand just boil a toothbrush when your throwing it out and use that it grabs it easy


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I typed the entire msg then realized Dman said everything i wanted to say lol. so +1 on that! as an alternative, u can also try a toothpick in hard to reach areas


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I've had my battle against hair algae lol I'm sure most have, I threw a dozen Amanos in my tank and then began taking them out one at a time everyday or socause they were bullying the other shrimp, they would run up grab there food and take off with it, so I only got 3 left in my 70


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

thx

that's weird, because at that time i was using the stock fluval chi LED light which wasn't very bright at all. anyway, i have since replaced it with an internal filter with a spray bar and i think the circulation is helping. there are only very few strands of those algae left. i think it did kill off a large chunk of my mini pellia though 


btw, i pm'd you this morning Dman


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

get some otto in there, they will completely take care of that algae. Mine are stripping the algae off the rocks.


----------

